

How to Lose 23 Lbs in 28 days (hint: it requires radical system-hacking) - maneesh
http://hackthesystem.com/blog/how-to-lose-23-lbs-in-28-days-hint-it-requires-radical-system-hacking/

======
patdennis
I agree with the premise behind his methods, specifically the 'recreate your
identity' part, although I do tend to implement them somewhat differently.

I rely less on external pressure and more on my internal disdain for half-
assedness and failure.

------
intev
Those pictures do no look like he lost _23 lbs_.

Also how is this advice useful? Lose weight by starving yourself? This sounds
a lot more like some of the free self - help advice that goes around...

------
samuel1604
I prefer the way to do a lot of sports (ie: cycling running) and eating well
and losing fat by the long time. If i was doing the same as him it would take
me less than 28 days to get back those 23 lbs..

------
factorial
Why is this on HN? The "after" picture looks as if the guy had just pulled in
his belly, to be honest, and calling a diet "radical system-hacking" is quite
a stretch, isn't it?

~~~
cleverjake
Did you not read the entire article? Its about engraining new habits through
radical system change.

